# Transmission Adaptive Shift Resets



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew the process to reset the adaptation on the thransmission for MkV cars with the 09G? When I enter the transmission menu the button for adaptation is grayed out. Is there a way to make this active or another way to reset the transmission adaptation?

Thank you,

Brad


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sub system redundancy check 

FAIL !


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

This is helpful how?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

He's telling you follow the basic rules of the forum post an auto scan. With out the scan you fail the basic requirement. Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Auto-scan or you get nothing, exactly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5QGkOGZubQ


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ohhhh, the "rules" of the forum! I see. Well, I will see what I can do.


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

As you requested, I guess I have an intermittent steering fault too.





Saturday,28,January,2012,09:20:06:21859
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1
Data version: 20111209

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72
VIN: 3VWJM71K38M074150 Mileage: 122870km/76347miles
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BJ HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1567 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G924G0MV
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 72E1FC946DB4014
1 Fault Found:
005784 - Please Check DTC Memory of Steering Wheel Electronics 
P1698 - 001 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 122379 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 790 /min
Load: 66.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 78.0°C
Temperature: 0.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.049 V
Readiness: 0000 0100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BFFD1B03AFE40C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3F8765A06E669CC
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GF HW: 1K0 820 047 GF
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6ED9E8E4798C254
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000000775964
Coding: 14050E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE7F5E07E862CC
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 251007 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 107
Mileage: 122367 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M039YJL 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6CDDE2EC4F90D74
Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AP HW: 1K0 953 549 AP
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 036 0070 
Coding: 0010021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8005265CD318A34
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 F HW: 1K0 920 954 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1212 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G924G0MV
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2F6735E0BE066CC
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 041007F2000669
Coding: ED807F070002021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3065369CA338734
1 Fault Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 107
Mileage: 122367 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:46:28

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 F HW: 1K0 920 954 F
Component: IMMO 3HL 1212 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G924G0MV
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F6735E0BE066CC
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000523079004
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3B7F11B07A7E80C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 356B07885C5A56C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 840D2A4CC700BF4
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000132179001
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7D12AC7F70874
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 C HW: 1K0 035 161 C
Component: Radio DE2 014 0019 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6284114
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 06416 444 84484
VCID: 1F47C520CEA6FCC
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002225946
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3E7918A4696C954
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 840D2A4CC700BF4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002222638
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3F8765A06E669CC
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for the auto-scan. 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Automatic_Transmission_(09G))


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

This link seems to not have anything on it. Could you try again? 

Brad


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

I tried to correct the link and also it wouldn't work. I have no idea why? So I copied and pasted the page instead. 

Basically it is telling you to clear codes in TCM. 
Do the throttle body adaptation. 
Then do the kick down adaptation of the gas pedal. 

What I don’t understand is that it’s telling you *“Not”* to hold the pedal to the floor for the kick down adaptation. 
I have never seen a kick down that didn’t require you to hold the pedal for 3 seconds. 
So I am at a loss there! Wait and see what Jack say’s because that doesn’t seem right. 
This is a 2008 model so it maybe something new? 

The ECU code 005784 - Please Check DTC Memory of Steering Wheel Electronics 
P1698 - 001 - - Intermittent 
Is telling you to check the steering wheel electronics for codes. However address 16 & 44 show no problem or codes. I would just clear the ECU steering code and see if it returns then do the throttle body adapt and the kick down adapt. Good luck 

The copy & pasted page the link failed to point to is below… 

6-Speed Automatic Transmission (09G) 
From Ross-Tech Wiki 
Jump to: navigation, search 

Information 
The09G and 09M transmissions are built on the same version of the 6-speed automatic transmission manufactured by Japanese automatic transmission manufacturer AISIN Co., LTD. 
General Information about this Transmission is not yet available in the Wikipedia entry at this time. Additional information can be found in the Official Factory Repair Manual and sources such as Bentley Publisher's SSP (Self-Study Program) . 

Contents 
[hide] 
•	1 Coding 
•	2 Basic Setting 
o	2.1 Kick-Down Adjustment 
o	2.2 Special Notes 

Coding 
Due to all of the Coding variants for the 09G transmission it is recommended to use the coding from the original module when replacing the TCM. VCDS will display a coding chart a pop-up balloon while connected to the vehicle. 
Basic Setting 
Kick-Down Adjustment 
Prerequisites: 
•	No fault codes in the Auto Trans. 
•	Throttle Body Alignment (TBA) performed successfully when applicable 
•	Ignition on, engine off. 
•	Do not touch the accelerator pedal. 

[Select] 
[02 - Auto Trans] 
[Basic Settings - 04] 
Set Group to "001" 
[Go!] 
Do not touch the accelerator pedal. 
System in Grundeinstellung will be displayed 
[Done, Go Back] 

Special Notes 
•	It is normal for there to be no explicit instructions or changes on the screen when you do the above procedure other than "System in Grundeinstellung". 
•	If faults are stored in the Engine or Transmission for throttle related problems, the procedure will not be successful. 
•	The 09G transmission is commonly found in vehicles using the Drive-by-Wire (DBW) throttle systems. In most cases the ECM (Engine Control Module) should support a Kick-Down Basic Settings as described here: Automatic Transmission Basic Settings.


----------



## johannesbo (Oct 11, 2011)

You missed the last character in the link: 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Automatic_Transmission_(09G) 

Please try again.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Link corrected. Thank you! 

Yes the procedure is correct Stan.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

. . . as it should be . . . 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Automatic_Transmission_(09G)


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have already visited these, but they're not for the adaptive shift resets. The kickdown and throttle body adaptation is nice, but irrelevant to this concern. Also, an auto-scan was not needed for you to tell me what page at Ross-tech to visit as I told you what transmission and car I have. My concern was why the option for "adaptation" on the VCDS is greyed out when I access the TCM and was told an auto-scan would explain. Any help would be appreciated. Also, a thank you to Stan067 for taking the time to give an actual answer. Also, is there a resource where you can see what the most current software versions are for a vehicle?

Brad


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a VCDS forum sponsored by Ross Tech and the basic rule is post an auto scan. This is so people with pirated version of VCDS get no help. Basic rule auto scan or no help! 

The adaptation being grayed out is because it’s not available for your trans. As far as I know the kick down adaptation is the only thing you can do to set shift points for your trans. Throttle body adaptation is need also to set the shift points. As far as I know that’s all you can do to set the trans. 

Now is there a problem with the shifting of the trans? If so explain… 

I wish there was a place to find software versions only the dealer or the dealer repair online service. 

Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Respectfully, the link, is the answer to your question in your post request. 

Just because you are inexperienced, or choose not to subscribe to a proper repair manual, is no reason to vent here. 

Yes, auto-scans here are required, or you can pound sand. 

Keep in mind, Ross-Tech offerers direct free hardware support for the first year after purchase of their devices, and then charges for support after that. 

You can always call them or maybe consider a Erwin repair manual.


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

See how Stan was an adult and explained things rather than being a dick Mr. Shapiro?! Take note! Don't feed the new Yorker stereotype


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I guess I'm that typical NY Dick! Hurray!!!!!! 

I still believe if you took the time to actually read the forum rules, or have the repair manual read to you, you would of maybe had a better understanding of your problem. 

Instead you would rather not recognize your mistake, and vent on me, which is fine, I don't mind at all. 

I hope it helped your health using me as your scapegoat.


----------



## gkamenov (Sep 20, 2008)

Probably it is too late, but according to document for the transmission I have the procedure is as follows:

1. Select "01 - Engine" (not TCM)
2. Click "Adaptation"
3. Select chanel "0" -> Go
4. Click "Save"
5. Confirm on the poped up dialog

this will reset engine learning values to their factory defaults as well the gerabox learned values.
When you start the engine, the learning starts from the begining.

I did it and it works. I have 2009 Tiguan 2.0TSI with 6 speed auto (09M). Basicaly both gear boxes are the same.


----------

